# Blackhawk Nalgene One Quart Canteen and OD Canteen Pouch



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I wanted a canteen when I was a young boy, probably after watching an episode of The Rifleman or some Western movie, and I saved up for one with my paper route money. I ended up buying one of those galvanized round metal canteens with a woolen blanket-like material on the outside. I did not know any better at the time. I brought it home all excited, and filled it up with water, and headed off to the woods ready for adventure.

The water was warm and tasted like - well, metal. I was totally disappointed, but I was too young to know about store refunds, so I kept it on a shelf, and one day pitched it into the trash because it rusted out.

So, I switched to bottled water. But I always wanted to get a decent canteen. The only ones available were either ridiculously expensive stainless steel (I still can taste that metal, so that was ruled out) or the cheap green Army-knockoff thermoplastic models, which stunk, literally.

I wanted to find a Nalgene replacement that would be usable like a standard canteen, one you could take on a day hike, or toss in a Go Bag, or take on the ATV, etc. I happened to notice that Blackhawk made a Nalgene bottle shaped just like the old G.I. canteens, and made a separate pouch for them, but they wanted $35.00, so I passed. Then they put them on clearance for $15.99, bottle and OD green nylon pouch, and I decided to order one to fill that void from my childhood daydreams....

Very happy with the pouch - well made, has a Velcro attachment for mounting it on belts, backpack straps, BOB shoulder straps, or on a rifle sling. It has a pouch for a compass (or whatever will fit), and it has a mesh nylon netting bottom for drainage if you decide to go wading or Mother Nature rains on your parade. It has easy to open snaps to release the Nalgene canteen for drinking or pouring. It only holds a quart, but is usable for an EDC BOB, or can carry water for your dog.

Here are some pictures, because I think every thread needs to have pictures, just to keep people entertained, and so you can see what what one looks like now...:







Anyone else using a canteen for backup water supplies? Any new technology on the market preppers should consider for on-person storage/carry?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a few of the real deal USGI 2 liter rigs with covers and three regular USGI canteens.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Besides 1 gal jusgs of water, both my wife and me have 1 qt. mil surp canteens ( and a few extras) plus a 2 qt mil surp canteen in the BOB. Dog has to carry his own. Found them a year ago, $3 for 1 qt complete and $8 for 2 qt with covers. I really like the gun shows south and west of me. Good prices on good equipment, found a ton of mil surp first aid supplies. Season is pretty much over for the good shows. Now just the close in shows with the ammo flippers and other gougers.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a bit of history since I've had both in my army days, they switched from metal to plastic because the plastic could be decontaminated and the metal could not.

Anyway, I don't carry liquid in anything that can slosh around, it just makes too much noise.

I don't know if the enemy (or elk I'm hunting) can hear it, but that sloshing makes it harder for me to hear things around me.

Maybe I swing my hips too much but in the field, being sneaky, sloshy water is a drag.


----------



## baumann (Jun 15, 2015)

I prefer a steel canteen mostly because you can boil water in it if needs be.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The pouch on the front is for a bottle of water treatment pills.
Did the canteen cup come with it? 
If not I would suggest getting one. 
They are great for heating coffee, melting snow for drinking, mixing bug juice mixes from MRE's for drinking.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a metal cup can be used for heating soups and stuff -but you can buy several canteens and carriers at a surplus store for 15 bucks most of the plastic GI ones are like a $1.50 new unless you just have to have the gas mask caps on them then they are like $5 
the cups run a couple dollars each.
I haven't bought any I still have a bunch from when I was active and they said we could just keep em I also have the plastic pilots flasks they hold like 13 oz or something but are real flat and handy.
whith canteens remember to only put water in them and nothing else they can get yucky really fast.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

new stuff? hummmmm, I think someone makes a filter that screws on the canteen and replaces the cap other than this I really haven't seen much since camel backs came out and everyone had to have one.
just for some fyi I also re-use the 6-8 oz water bottles cause they are tiny and handy too.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

baumann said:


> I prefer a steel canteen mostly because you can boil water in it if needs be.


Commenting on a two year old thread for your first post ... well hot damn ... welcome to the forum!!!


----------

